
Ceden – grow Cannabis discreetly at home - jonasvp
https://ceden.io/
======
alcapwn
I've been waiting for this for so long... Finally a home grow system that
doesn't look like a fridge. Got my pre-order yesterday :D Made in Germany 4
the win

